# I'm falling behind :)



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

We received the keys to our new house today... :headbang: 
Right now I'm a couple pages down and we'll be moving for a few days, so... 
The work has begun on our Winter home


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Congratulations!

Looks to be a LOT of range space

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh yeah!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

very nice where does that catch box go haha


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Nice, Enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Congratulations,no grass to cut!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ha! Roy beat me to it, no lawn. I love the view of the mountains!!


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Happiness in your new home!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Reed... If I remember right, you settled north of Phoenix in the higher elevations. Good choice if you did. Wish I had, this last summer about fried my brains.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Arizona ... * :wub: * Happy for you Reed!*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like an Arizona house and landscaping .


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks everyone 
I'm definitely sore tonight... lol, but we're 90% done, We just have to pack up the trailer tomorrow, drive it the 9 miles and then the move is over. Then we have to start finding furniture, etc. We picked up an air bed for now, a friend brought us a love seat and a bench, and then... Karen was showing them her new studio, they popped open the bottom drawer of a homemade sand blasting chest and found 3 different sizes of professional Routers, so I've got work to do already being that my tools up in Northern California are all snowed in for a while, everything's buried under up to 6 feet of snow


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Congrats, Reed!


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Reed, The Empire State Building was put up bolt by bolt. As you nail the little task one at a time, YOU can and will get it done.

And I though I had problems getting shot out of the grass.!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Nice, Reed!

I'm sure you'll be settled in in no time.

Then, you can hang some spinners on the bridge rails!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

There is nothing like moving to move the Advil budget up a few dollars!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

